# What do you think should be repoped?



## Nickinator (Jan 7, 2013)

I was just thinking about things that would really help the hobby being repoped like
38-41 elgin tin reflectors
can anybody else think of anything?


----------



## OldRider (Jan 7, 2013)

Scott tells me there was actually a tank produced for my 1936 Huffman Firestone but its extremely rare. I'd love to have a repopped one but I'm pretty sure it would be a one off and extremely expensive. Who else would need a tank like this.....that would be the big issue.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 7, 2013)

OldRider said:


> Scott tells me there was actually a tank produced for my 1936 Huffman Firestone but its extremely rare. I'd love to have a repopped one but I'm pretty sure it would be a one off and extremely expensive. Who else would need a tank like this.....that would be the big issue.




Thats the problem with a lot of parts. The demand would be so low that it probably wouldn't be economical to produce. Case in point would be the excellent repos of the Roadmaster guard lately. I don't think a path was beat to his door despite what I thought was an excellent price point. Parts I think worth reproducing are the ones with multi make application such as the 30s front 'bumpers', any of the dual headlight set-ups, the knuckle guards, quality copies of some of the rare speedos, etc...V/r Shawn


----------



## Lynotch (Jan 7, 2013)

The bee hive springer forks. It'd be awesome if they reproduced it in all sizes that way you can build father/son, his/hers, daddy/daughter and so on.... Or just build a kick a$$ cruiser.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jan 7, 2013)

How about some real quality usable 28x1.5 single tube tires. Sure seems like there are allot of pre 33 bikes out there that could use some. Would also be nice to see them around a 100.00 each price point. Just a thought.


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 7, 2013)

rustyspoke66 said:


> How about some real quality usable 28x1.5 single tube tires. Sure seems like there are allot of pre 33 bikes out there that could use some. Would also be nice to see them around a 100.00 each price point. Just a thought.




agreed the 28 inch tires need to be made in better quality


----------



## kngtmat (Jan 7, 2013)

I agree with those forks and I also think the rat trap forks will be cool to have a reproduction of as well.


----------



## JAF/CO (Jan 7, 2013)

*how much would you pay*

just for talking   how much would you pay for a 3 rib dayton/huffman tank

and would they have to be steel  or would fiber glass do
lets have a price for each




OldRider said:


> Scott tells me there was actually a tank produced for my 1936 Huffman Firestone but its extremely rare. I'd love to have a repopped one but I'm pretty sure it would be a one off and extremely expensive. Who else would need a tank like this.....that would be the big issue.


----------



## oskisan (Jan 7, 2013)

*shelby speedline airflow tank !!*

Shelby speedline airflow tank made out of metal. From what Slick had told me, someone did some tanks some time back, and I for one would be all over one.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 7, 2013)

this is the only hobby I know of where people freak out when you talk about repopping anything.
my opinion is that anything that people need should be considered fair game for repopping. and I feel that repops should be made as close and perfectly as it is possible to make them. it's stupid to make something intentionally different from the original. there are no other hobbies where they intentionally make crappy repops so they are easily spottable.

as for your question Jim, I'm interested in whatever you decide to make as regards the 3 rib tanks. obviously steel would be better, but glass would be an acceptable substitute as long as it was accurate in shape and size etc..


----------



## OldRider (Jan 7, 2013)

JAF/CO said:


> just for talking   how much would you pay for a 3 rib dayton/huffman tank
> 
> and would they have to be steel  or would fiber glass do
> lets have a price for each




In my humble opinion forget the fiberglass, if you're gonna do it then do it right and go with a metal fab tank. No idea on prices but I can see metal fab costing more.


----------



## JAF/CO (Jan 7, 2013)

*how much would you pay*

every one is skating a around the question

how much would you pay for a repo metal tank ?  ( fiber glass done right fills the hole ! )

shelby speed line air flow

3 rib dayton huffman or lit 40 huffman

hiawatha arrow

aero cycle

37 roadmaster supreme  (the last 2 steel repops i know of sold for $3000)

38 40 clevland weld 4 gill


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 7, 2013)

Not positive on this , but years back, I thought I had read in the C.A.B.E. newsletter about talks
of a Bluebird bike repo . Similar to the reproduction Columbia , Schwinn & Roadmaster.
 As for repo parts , the  cross-braced  handlebars or E.A. pancake horns . But 
supply & demand may not make this a reality !

I paid $$$$$ for a metal tank that I just had to have…would I do it again ... don't really know !


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 7, 2013)

JAF/CO said:


> every one is skating a around the question
> 
> how much would you pay for a repo metal tank ?  ( fiber glass done right fills the hole ! )
> 
> ...




a decent real 3 rib Zephyr tank goes for $300-$500, maybe as high as $700 if it has all the innards and is really nice. a steel repop should go for maybe as much as a good original.


----------



## bike (Jan 7, 2013)

*funny I paid 750*



37fleetwood said:


> a decent real 3 rib Zephyr tank goes for $300-$500, maybe as high as $700 if it has all the innards and is really nice. a steel repop should go for maybe as much as a good original.




for a solid tank with fried paint- in ~1990


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 7, 2013)

bike said:


> for a solid tank with fried paint- in ~1990




a solid rust free one in house paint sold for $499 in the past 6 months on ebay. it went the full auction length.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 7, 2013)

Shawn is right. Multi make parts re-popped are the only way to make new parts

pencil out. Brand specific parts would not probably be profitable, but would be

manufactured out of love for the hobby.


----------



## slick (Jan 7, 2013)

I can honestly vouch for ANY fiberglass tank that Jim (Jaf/Co) makes. I own 5 of them on mumerous brands, makes of bikes, and ALL of them fit like a glove to the frames with no issues at all. They are sturdy as hell and have all the mounting guts in them. Once they are painted you will never know it's fiberglass. Perfect example is my Hiawatha Arrow. Glass tank, rack, and guard. Nobody knew until i told them or until they tapped on it. And at that point of tapping, you are looking for a good kick in the... Here's my arrow with fiberglass tank.


----------



## slick (Jan 7, 2013)

What i want to see repopped are some stems. The wald big drop bomb looking stem commonly found on Shelby Airflows, the Tomahwak stem, and the Bellows stem for the Roadmaster supremes. Those would sell quick for sure. HINT, HINT!! 

The huge problem with repop stuff is that nobody wants to pay for the time and labor it takes to reproduce that rare part. It takes lots of time for mold making, hunting down that elusive part, or just the materials alone.


----------



## Sean (Jan 7, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> this is the only hobby I know of where people freak out when you talk about repopping anything.
> my opinion is that anything that people need should be considered fair game for repopping. and I feel that repops should be made as close and perfectly as it is possible to make them. it's stupid to make something intentionally different from the original. there are no other hobbies where they intentionally make crappy repops so they are easily spottable.
> 
> as for your question Jim, I'm interested in whatever you decide to make as regards the 3 rib tanks. obviously steel would be better, but glass would be an acceptable substitute as long as it was accurate in shape and size etc..




I have been into VW's for over 20 years and people freak about repro's too. Unfortunately most of what has been repro'd is very poor quality.


----------



## dxmadman (Jan 8, 2013)

*Repops*

I would like to see some cross bar handlebars repoped, also some long spring saddles. Don't forget skiptooth chains.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 8, 2013)

Depends on what crossbar handlebars you're talking about because a couple of different varieties have been done. So far Scott is the only one to sort of address Jim's question of "what would you pay"? A lot of people want a steel Shelby tank--and they were reproduced in VERY limited quantities and I think the price at the time was somewhere north of $1k. I got a feeling most won't step up at that price point (or higher) and the same goes for a lot of other parts. Like I said before multi-make parts with broad application would be the only place someone could make any money and they need to be accurate. The 28" tire thing would be wonderful. This is the reason, I personally, don't mess with these bikes. Sure you can buy a decent motrobike for $500 but then you have to spend at least another $300 for crappy repo 28"s or step up for about $500+ for a modern 700cc set-up. I'm still waiting for a 2 speed Mussleman set-up for my Twin 20 hint hint. V/r Shawn


----------



## Gary Mc (Jan 8, 2013)

rustyspoke66 said:


> How about some real quality usable 28x1.5 single tube tires. Sure seems like there are allot of pre 33 bikes out there that could use some. Would also be nice to see them around a 100.00 each price point. Just a thought.




Agree with rustyspoke66 on 28x1.5 tires for pre-33 bikes as our ranks are growing so my short list is:

1) 700c tires - either chain tread or Vitalic copies in black/white, red/white, cream, & black
2) skiptooth chains
3) accurate Delta single cell battery canisters with accurate straps

All of these could be money makers for someone as they cross all pre-1933 brands.


----------



## oskisan (Jan 8, 2013)

*shelby speed line airflow tank*

Depending on the quality, I would step up to $1k + on the speed line tank. 

Ken





Freqman1 said:


> Depends on what crossbar handlebars you're talking about because a couple of different varieties have been done. So far Scott is the only one to sort of address Jim's question of "what would you pay"? A lot of people want a steel Shelby tank--and they were reproduced in VERY limited quantities and I think the price at the time was somewhere north of $1k. I got a feeling most won't step up at that price point (or higher) and the same goes for a lot of other parts. Like I said before multi-make parts with broad application would be the only place someone could make any money and they need to be accurate. The 28" tire thing would be wonderful. This is the reason, I personally, don't mess with these bikes. Sure you can buy a decent motrobike for $500 but then you have to spend at least another $300 for crappy repo 28"s or step up for about $500+ for a modern 700cc set-up. I'm still waiting for a 2 speed Mussleman set-up for my Twin 20 hint hint. V/r Shawn


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 8, 2013)

dxmadman said:


> I would like to see some cross bar handlebars repoped, also some long spring saddles. Don't forget skiptooth chains.




This ^

And other wear items, like tires, CORRECT tires.

And that darned Elgin lens for the canister tail light!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 8, 2013)

JAF/CO said:


> every one is skating a around the question
> 
> how much would you pay for a repo metal tank ?  ( fiber glass done right fills the hole ! )
> 
> ...




I am too conservative in my approach to the hobby to ever use a glass tank and only would consider a good metal copy if after years of searching, I just had to move a project along that I can economically.
I have seen autocycle, 3-rib huffman (one of which I sold) and a hiawatha arrow tank sell, but not the others so I cannot use hard numbers for those.
Hypothetically, I would pay 75% of an original tank up to 1K and 50-60% of an original above that.

I don't care if a 37RMS or a 40 Champion lit tank would go for 3K+ loose, it is still a copy and I wouldn't pay approximate dollars the higher the amount.

I think the fiber drive wheels in speedos need repopping and maybe a boy's blue phantom to keep the dollars in the hobby away from what I am interested in.

Chris


----------



## cyclebuster (Jan 8, 2013)

people in all sorts of hobbies struggling the same way. 5-10,000 investment to make single press dies, stampers want a minimum run how ya gonna sell 200 peices? to whom? a 20 ton stamping press isnt a backyard item, and even 100 year old models are still working. to make small parts you need an inline multi purpose die, and those are insanely expensive.  
I need a seat pan for my 67 Cobra. they dont exist. stupid design, center fabric wasnt waterproof, they all rotted. you cant find one anywhere, and the market is too small to warrant a new run. 
i would love a new tank for my airflow, but jesus who would buy the bike after i put all that money into it. What i would consider having made if anything, as was stated would be universal copies of accessories. 
Many straight bar frames have somewhat the same size opening, I  am sure a universal tank could be made that looks good, and would fit many types of bike


----------



## bricycle (Jan 8, 2013)

1) a wider variety of grips & colors
2) 28" clincher wood wheels, or what ever a modern 28" x 1.5 kenda type tire will fit.
3) 28" tires that are ridable / look similar to past treads.
4) glass lenses to fit the flat tea-cup lamp housings
5) short/fat No. 6 battery cannisters with brackets that actually look real.

I am/have done wood grips with leather wraping, battery cans (can't find suitable switch source),
TOC lamp brackets, cast fender spacers, Sliver Ray lamp bases (cast), and rack attachment clamps.

Others too, have helped, but there needs to be more of "youse guy's" at least attempting this stuff!


----------



## jacdan98 (Jan 8, 2013)

Red G3 Goodyear tires & Aerocycle truss rods would be great to repop!


----------



## bike (Jan 8, 2013)

*sears offered a prewar tank that was made to fit "universal"*



cyclebuster said:


> ....
> Many straight bar frames have somewhat the same size opening, I  am sure a universal tank could be made that looks good, and would fit many types of bike




They were silver and had clearnce for different configurations. They were silver and they look great on a regular silverking frame


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 8, 2013)

bike said:


> They were silver and had clearnce for different configurations. They were silver and they look great on a regular silverking frame




Sears also offered a universal motorbike style tank as appearing on my '37 Elgin (notice the cursive script) that was not tank equipped.

Chris


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jan 8, 2013)

*Something to consider*

You need to look at what is gonna NEED the part. Not alot of Aerocycles missing tanks Yes some but not hundreds.... The little 20" parts in glass seemed to sell well. Any 20" canitlever frame could be made into something neat! I think someone could make a good profit repoping prewar straightbar tanks. its not a complicated tank other then the door and electric part and I think it could be made with or without. there are tons of empty bikes looking for those. I would like to see the a good way to get 28 bikes back on the road in a reliable way too! Good post Nic!


----------



## Oldnut (Jan 8, 2013)

*Huffy tanks*



JAF/CO said:


> just for talking   how much would you pay for a 3 rib dayton/huffman tank
> 
> and would they have to be steel  or would fiber glass do
> lets have a price for each




I'll take either I need 3


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 8, 2013)

I paid about $2k in repoped parts to get this bike in shape .
It's all steel no fiberglass parts.



I sold it a while back . This is a copy from my old photos.


----------



## kngtmat (Jan 8, 2013)

The Spaceliner tanks might do ok since about 90 percent of the Spaceliner's & Western Flyer versions I see lost the tanks and maybe a version can be figured to go on other bikes.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jan 8, 2013)

Yeah tires, single tube 28 x 1.5, but also 26 x 1.375 for early US lightweights. That's another painful size to look for that should be reproduced.

Would love to see the Sturmey Archer type Dynohubs reproduced with the original period appearance, but with modern internals. I know there are modern ones, but none seem to look quite right to me compared to the originals.

Would like to see the Schwinn-type cables and housings (for both front and back calipers) reproduced for the early lightweights as well. I'm looking for some at the moment, actually. 

I think some decent leather springer saddles could be nice too. I know you can get Brooks, but they don't always fit the bill. 

Would also be interested in a cheap but precise and effective fork straightening/tweaking tool. Park made one awhile back, but it was costly from what I recall. I guess there were some others back in the day, but I've seen nothing lately for the home mechanic to really nail it down. Plenty of bikes out there have bent forks that could use fixing.

Nice fender-mounted teardrop lights are always a plus.


----------



## Champy (Jan 8, 2013)

*28 inch tires*

If I took on a 28 inch single tube tire reproduction....

Do you think I could move 1000, 2000, or more tires?  Less?  Lets say the price is $75 each.
What color would be most popular.  All white, all black, clay?  black with w/w?

Any suggestions for style or design.  Tread types?
Are 28 inch rims universal in size.  Does a 28 inch tire from the 30's fit a bike from the 1890's.

Any advice or things to look out for?  

Feel free to PM me or post here.

Im not looking to make a career of this or get rich.  I just want to see all those old bikes back on the road!!


----------



## partsguy (Jan 8, 2013)

Hot sellers would be:

"Spaceliner style" tanks, which fit a wide array of desirable Sears, Murray, Western Flyer, and Hiawatha middleweights.

Muscle bike console shifter knobs. I see decals being repopped, but thats it.

Huffy headlights and headlight lenses. Commonly broken or missing entirely, I am always asked if I have spares, which I don't. These fit Huffys, Monarks, Firestones, and western Flyers, and various models of each brand.

NICE Columbia headbadges with the CORRECT HOLES!


----------



## partsguy (Jan 8, 2013)

Oh, and the frame caps for the AMF Flying Wedge.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 8, 2013)

I have just reproduced parts for TOC bicycles.....

Stay tuned


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 8, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> I have just reproduced parts for TOC bicycles.....
> 
> Stay tuned




Cant wait to see what you have.

I was talking to a friend who bought bicyclesbones 38 bluebird and he says hes thinking of repoping the leaf spring seats
for the bluebirds


----------



## Lynotch (Jan 8, 2013)

*Repoped stems*



slick said:


> What i want to see repopped are some stems. The wald big drop bomb looking stem commonly found on Shelby Airflows, the Tomahwak stem, and the Bellows stem for the Roadmaster supremes. Those would sell quick for sure. HINT, HINT!!
> 
> The huge problem with repop stuff is that nobody wants to pay for the time and labor it takes to reproduce that rare part. It takes lots of time for mold making, hunting down that elusive part, or just the materials alone.




I met a guy locally who was repoping stems. The tomahawk is the only one that stood out to me cuz it was done and it looked good!


----------



## bike (Jan 9, 2013)

*bluebird*



Nickinator said:


> Cant wait to see what you have.
> 
> I was talking to a friend who bought bicyclesbones 38 bluebird and he says hes thinking of repoping the leaf spring seats
> for the bluebirds




For the earier bird
Grips lenses badges ornaments stems seats pedals stands speedo drives are and have been popped- may be worth looking into finding and buying the tooling instead of starting from scratch...if one person made the investment to get all - a consistent suppy might result...
Maybe for 38 the same can be done- I know the chain guards were made many years ago.
Just a thought


----------



## brownster69 (Jan 9, 2013)

*tires*

26 x 2.125 allstate and us royal tires it is getting old blowing out original tires from riding on them every month and having to sell your soul to purchase another single or pair.


----------



## 1959firearrow (Jan 10, 2013)

When you guys ask about tires I've gotta ask if anyone knows where the molds for the most deisirable tires are? Coker tire makes alot of money doing this with vintage car tires it should be much easier for bikes. I dont know what all is involved in making a tire but I would think $50-$75 per tire for the most popular ones would be a good start , you wouldn't be able to make them fast enough. Hell there is a guy on the rat rod site that sells duro tires for 50 a set with tires and tubes shipped. He is an awesome seller and that's a good deal but why does no one make a quality tire that isn't for a schwinn? Davis,Good Year, and All State are always in demand( white walls in paticular). I know I would pay around $150 a set for good repro tires. I tired of old cracked and dryrotted tires or getting beat to that one NOS set that looks good but are rock hard. I would also think that sprockets would be easy to repop if one had access to a cnc machine? Load up the dimensions and they can be made to order?


----------



## bricycle (Jan 10, 2013)

1959firearrow said:


> When you guys ask about tires I've gotta ask if anyone knows where the molds for the most deisirable tires are? Coker tire makes alot of money doing this with vintage car tires it should be much easier for bikes. I dont know what all is involved in making a tire but I would think $50-$75 per tire for the most popular ones would be a good start , you wouldn't be able to make them fast enough. Hell there is a guy on the rat rod site that sells duro tires for 50 a set with tires and tubes shipped. He is an awesome seller and that's a good deal but why does no one make a quality tire that isn't for a schwinn? Davis,Good Year, and All State are always in demand( white walls in paticular). I know I would pay around $150 a set for good repro tires. I tired of old cracked and dryrotted tires or getting beat to that one NOS set that looks good but are rock hard. I would also think that sprockets would be easy to repop if one had access to a cnc machine? Load up the dimensions and they can be made to order?




Last time I looked, Coker wanted $172 ea. for their tires, and not sure if that included the shipping...


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 10, 2013)

bricycle said:


> Last time I looked, Coker wanted $172 ea. for their tires, and not sure if that included the shipping...




Are these tires  USA made or overseas ?

*Edit Update:* , I called Coker @ 1-800-251-6336 (customer service).
I was told :
Quote:      " I want to say that the bicycle tires are overseas & not sure but 
I might have the 26 x 1.75". end quote.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 13, 2013)

Sorry to revive an idle thread, but on the top of my list of things to "repop" would be nice accurate reproductions of both prewar Delta frontloader lights(both steel & aluminum would be nice) and definately the highly sought after Delta "MOUSE" tail light! I'm sure that if some one was to reproduce a correct "mouse" tail light, they could sell the hell out of them. Not that I have the skills to fabricate one, but compared to other items I've seen redone, I don't believe it would be terribly difficult. Anyone else interested? Maybe we can get a list going so a potential fabricator can get an idea whether taking on this task would be worth their while. Mike


----------



## Oldnut (Feb 15, 2017)

Oldnut said:


> *Huffy tanks*
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take either I need 3



I have 3 now time to get to work


----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 15, 2017)

Pedal spindles. Hardened, correct for Torrington, Persons.


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 15, 2017)

It would be nice to have available a new compilation of books, catalogs with original images
 of bicycles, parts, information and history of these bicycles from the past.
 Especially when working on a bike project to help in doing it correctly.
I saw some bicycle illustrations in color from the Library of Congress in various books.
To have them in one volume in a large format would be great.


----------



## kreika (Feb 15, 2017)

Since we are bringing this puppy back from the dead. Mercury: Metal Shroud,Tank,and front fender ornament.


----------



## kreika (Feb 15, 2017)

I wonder what the press looked like that stamped say an airflow or an aerocycle tank.


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 15, 2017)

kreika said:


> I wonder what the press looked like that stamped say an airflow or an aerocycle tank.




("50 Years of Schwinn-Built Bicycles")


----------



## kreika (Feb 15, 2017)

2jakes said:


> ("50 Years of Schwinn-Built Bicycles")




Back when things were made with quality,craftsmanship,durability,and style. Made in USA!!! Bring it back our country needs it in a bad way.


----------



## kirk thomas (Feb 16, 2017)

Rocket style grips and Wingo's.


----------



## John (Feb 16, 2017)

brownster69 said:


> *tires*
> 
> 26 x 2.125 allstate and us royal tires it is getting old blowing out original tires from riding on them every month and having to sell your soul to purchase another single or pair.




That could ruin the hobby


----------



## bricycle (Feb 16, 2017)

If it hasn't already been mentioned.... (and even if it has), TOC "Step Pegs" (mounting pegs). (no not taxidermyconfused:


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 16, 2017)

Yeah,
Don't even go there!
God forbid, some guy should have the audacity to reproduce US Royal Chaintread tires.
I can't believe that you would even suggest such a thing.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 16, 2017)

Any rubber, glass, and plastic parts for any and all bicycles should be made. And skip tooth chains!!! There is a shortage!!!


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 16, 2017)

Skip-tooth chains and wheels for
my 1920s Iver Johnson bike that
came with 28" wood wheels that
are no longer usable.


----------



## catfish (Feb 16, 2017)

The Break Room.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 16, 2017)

Champy said:


> *28 inch tires*
> 
> If I took on a 28 inch single tube tire reproduction....
> 
> ...




Robert Dean already offers these, also in white I believe.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 16, 2017)

bricycle said:


> Robert Dean already offers these, also in white I believe.



Yeah, but $300+shipping is a lil hard to swallow for most  "gulp"


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 16, 2017)

John said:


> That could ruin the hobby






cyclingday said:


> Yeah,
> Don't even go there!
> God forbid, some guy should have the audacity to reproduce US Royal Chaintread tires.
> I can't believe that you would even suggest such a thing.




Rideable true repop tires have given this hobby new life. Our riders can look period correct as we cruise them around town and along the beach. No more Duros for me!


----------



## bricycle (Feb 16, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Yeah, but $300+shipping is a lil hard to swallow for most  "gulp"




Coker had wanted $172 ea before shipping... Some on the bay worse than that


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 16, 2017)

bricycle said:


> Coker had wanted $172 ea before shipping... Some on the bay worse than that



That may be, but it's still $300+. I'd buy several pairs at $75 each for rideable, pneumatic single tubes.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 16, 2017)

Some guy's drink more than that in a week....


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 16, 2017)

Sellout!


fordmike65 said:


> Rideable true repop tires have given this hobby new life. Our riders can look period correct as we cruise them around town and along the beach. No more Duros for me!




Just kidding of course.
I would like to see more of the original tread patterns reproduced.
Johns Chaintreads are the best new development this hobby has seen in years.


----------



## partsguy (Feb 16, 2017)

catfish said:


> The Break Room.



I second the motion!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 16, 2017)

Nuthin


----------



## morton (Feb 17, 2017)

A balloon tire bike with tank and all the extras like carrier, full flared fenders, etc., in a 23 in frame size that a taller guy could ride comfortably!  Five miles on a 19 inch frame (on a 50lb bike) and my knees feel like mush.


----------



## partsguy (Feb 17, 2017)

Here's what I would like to see repopped:

Radio Bike Parts. Of the few hundred or so left, and I now being part of that crowd, it's occurred to me that many bikes are missing parts.

The tuning knob, antenna assembly, Battery tray and cover, and the tank itself. I wish I could see more of these bikes complete.

Elgin Bluebird and Robin parts. While ballooners aren't forte' due to the costs, these are beautiful bikes. Fenders, the tank, speedometer, and fender ornaments are commonly worn or missing parts that people need.

Tail light assemblies for Murray / Sears Spaceliners and Huffy Silver Jets. These were built by Delta and are exactly the same. The only difference is the color and rear mounting tab (one is bent forward, the other backward). Seems like a large market, and cheap to make! I've made attempts but lack the tooling or metal working skills at the moment to do it.


----------



## Spence36 (Feb 27, 2017)

Toc bars


----------



## then8j (Feb 28, 2017)

I wish someone could repop 'ME' so that the repoped me could go to work and make money, then I could spend all my time in the garage putting together all my projects and all those hard to find original parts that people want repopped could get the years of dust wiped off of them and put to use.


----------



## fattyre (Feb 28, 2017)

Everything.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Apr 30, 2018)

I offered to remake the prewar Schwinn motorbike tank-1936-39- but the overwhelming response was 'do not'!  this sort of venture is very expensive. there are far more frames out there just waiting to be built up into very desirable motorbikes-I can't understand the thinking that it would 'devalue' the original. the scarcity of these tanks are making these bikes unaffordable to the bike collector looking to one day owning a prewar Schwinn motorbike. not going to now-just saved myself a bunch of money being tied up.


----------



## bobcycles (May 1, 2018)

Single Tube 28 and 26 inch tires....   now there's a gap to fill


----------



## mr.cycleplane (May 1, 2018)

bobcycles said:


> Single Tube 28 and 26 inch tires....   now there's a gap to fill



totally agree-but in traditional tread patterns and colors. the 'high tech' schwabe tires are making these bikes ride-able but the appearance leaves me cold.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 11, 2018)

not so much something to repop, but I would like to see better bearings for the front wheels that would work with vintage hubs. I'm sure crank bearings could be done as well, maybe not coaster brakes though.

I had a 19 lb LeMond Maillott Juane road bike (spelling??) back around 2002. you could just nudge the front wheel and it would spin ever so slowly for about a minute. the weight of the valve stem would eventually stop it on the up stroke and it would settle down at the bottom..... I don't think there were caged ball bearings inside that one.

repop old tires that hold 60 + PSI would be great  as well...

last on my list would be larger rear cogs for these tanks we ride. who thought these were good gearing must have rode down hill everywhere they went.


----------

